# highest 3 wheel



## Drop63onDz

lets see pics of those rides on three wheel


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

I hada pic on here of my 64 doinga 36" 3wheel.... i have No idea where it went tho..


----------



## hopper_ali

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

not mine, saved from another 3 wheel thread, i like the pic


----------



## Drop63onDz

those are spme nice 3 wheels


----------



## Montey C

mine


----------



## festersbaddream

mine on three 80' cutty


----------



## schmidt64

westridez taken last summer, 16's in the back


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Nov 19 2004, 06:41 PM
> *westridez taken last summer, 16's in the back
> [snapback]2429847[/snapback]​*


lovin it......


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Nov 20 2004, 01:52 AM
> *mine on three 80' cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2429337[/snapback]​*


Damn that looks crazy.. I like the 1st gen g-body style cutlass.. But that's just crazy.. Look at that rear end and that tuck up front.. with a tcuk like that it oughta do something to put it to use.. What it do? lol :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota




----------



## layedbackluxuries

:biggrin: only 12's in the rear


----------



## DavyFromSC

You didnt say which end :biggrin: This is an S-10 we did for a boy here in Charleston.


----------



## osolowcutty




----------



## layedbackluxuries

:biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Nov 22 2004, 03:31 PM
> *You didnt say which end :biggrin:  This is an S-10 we did for a boy here in Charleston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2437646[/snapback]​*


how can i get my cutlass to do that??????????????


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 19 2004, 11:55 PM
> *Damn that looks crazy..  I like the 1st gen g-body style cutlass.. But that's just crazy..  Look at that rear end and that tuck up front..  with a tcuk like that it oughta do something to put it to use..  What it do? lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2430761[/snapback]​*


 its build to hop but i get a crazy 3 wheel .....and the fronts not even locked up yet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

Yo, all then pics are off the hook! I look up to guys like you. Keep those pics comin' and them bitches hoppin'!


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Nov 22 2004, 07:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2438511[/snapback]​*


I have a question for you.
I want to know why or how you get your front wheel to be higher in the 1st pic than the 2nd pic. I was looking at the gap between the top of the tire and the fender. In the 2nd pic it has more of a gap.


----------



## 89baggedmazda

you just drop your front wheel a little


----------



## swicthhitter S.D.

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Dec 3 2004, 11:01 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2473309[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Dec 3 2004, 11:01 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2473309[/snapback]​*


Whoa! The more and more I see these cars, the more I like em!


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Dec 3 2004, 11:01 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2473309[/snapback]​*


damn...that thing is almost laying on the lip of the rim :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 4 2004, 03:33 AM
> *damn...that thing is almost laying on the lip of the rim  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2473685[/snapback]​*


shut up


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2004, 03:35 AM
> *shut up
> [snapback]2473689[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Nov 22 2004, 03:31 PM
> *You didnt say which end :biggrin:  This is an S-10 we did for a boy here in Charleston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2437646[/snapback]​*


would that be a dog leg? just like how a dog would piss?


----------



## layedbackluxuries

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 4 2004, 02:43 PM
> *would that be a dog leg? just like how a dog would piss?
> [snapback]2474381[/snapback]​*



yep, told him to run a extendtion off his windsheild wapier sprayer to the back so he could piss on airbags when he done that


----------



## THA CREW

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Dec 4 2004, 01:52 PM
> *yep, told him to run a extendtion off his windsheild wapier sprayer to the back so he could piss on airbags when he done that
> [snapback]2474397[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Nov 25 2004, 10:02 AM
> *how can i get my cutlass to do that??????????????
> [snapback]2447122[/snapback]​*


its all about good weight distribution ,heres a cutty we did that runs 4 pumps 6 batts 8s n 14s chained off at 11" once ya get the weight right its easy


----------



## gabendacutlass

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 03:37 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2414477[/snapback]​*


 :0 god damn..and they said those cars?tip over at 35mph.....lmao :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

my ride not finished 16"s in rear..........


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 5 2005, 08:06 AM~4338685
> *my ride not finished 16"s in rear..........
> *


Damm thats a nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

My homies 64 gets a pretty high 3


----------



## TEXAS2005

:0


----------



## Carlo King

Let me see some more pics of dat white blazer. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln

Mine's goes a little higher than what you see in the pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 5 2005, 09:06 AM~4338685
> *my ride not finished 16"s in rear..........
> *


  damn


----------



## socapots

lovin that 64 on the previous page..
whos is that??


----------



## Madrox64

:0 minez


----------



## ENVIUS

check my signature link for video :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Dec 3 2004, 10:01 PM~2473309
> *:biggrin:
> *


Holy shit :0


----------



## 64 og qld

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

[attachmentid=376981]


----------



## G_body_Jon

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 6 2005, 08:58 PM~4351822
> *[attachmentid=376981]
> *


Im lovin' this Impala


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

hey ridelow84 what size cylinders you runnin in the rear?


----------



## FoxPak

mine


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Nov 16 2004, 01:03 AM~2414868
> *mine
> *


clean


----------



## ice64berg

my rolling power three .. no chains and i dont think i was hard on the gas either.. 

draggin that bumper ..


----------



## Purple Haze

My old linc paused :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64

here is a truck that i just finished[attachmentid=378540]


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 7 2005, 11:12 PM~4360776
> *My old linc paused  :biggrin:
> *


dam i never seen that purple with the white top.....you bastard :biggrin: 
lol nice


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 8 2005, 12:11 PM~4364011
> *dam i never seen that purple with the white top.....you bastard :biggrin:
> lol nice
> *


It was actually a peanut butter top and was flawless. The colot combo looked really nice! God i'm a dumb ass for selling it!! :twak: 

Oh well i'll get another one again later down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## eacyde

> _Originally posted by FoxPak_@Dec 7 2005, 12:13 AM~4353001
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many batts & Pumps you running? Got an y pics of the rear setup?

Tite 3 man!


----------



## G_body_Jon

This is my old caddy, it would only go this high (coil under) It scraped the rear bumper though.


----------



## switches4life

mine in my avitar :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by dj_destiny_@Dec 8 2005, 10:00 PM~4368593
> *This is my old caddy, it would only go this high (coil under) It scraped the rear bumper though.
> *


nice 3 man but dam i know its getto but hell this is an exception...primer that bitch and get some spokes lol


----------



## ENVIUS

damit i just read that again..and its your OLD caddy lmao...my bad


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 6 2005, 09:49 PM~4352275
> *hey ridelow84 what size cylinders you runnin in the rear?
> *


hes in my club.. i thinks they are either 10 or 12's chain bridge 4 pump 8 batt set up


----------



## FoxPak

> _Originally posted by eacyde_@Dec 8 2005, 10:53 PM~4368539
> *How many batts & Pumps you running? Got an y pics of the rear setup?
> 
> Tite 3 man!
> *


6 Batts and 3 pumps. Working on upgrading to 10 batts and 4 pumps now. In that pic it was 3 linked I didn't like it so I changed to a 4 link I've got pics around here somewhere on a disk, I'll see if i kan find them. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_body_Jon

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 8 2005, 09:19 PM~4368727
> *damit i just read that again..and its your OLD caddy lmao...my bad
> *


I took the spokes off b4 I sold the car, That was the pic for ebay.


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 5 2005, 10:14 AM~4338711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:
> *


this is the best one yet homie


----------



## Momo64




----------



## redline

my 65 homies


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 5 2005, 06:14 AM~4338711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ROB 65

81 MALIBU


----------



## 64sure

ME AND MY BUDDIE


----------



## 64sure




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## cali swanger

I GOT MY CADDY CUT IN JUNE AND I CANT THREE WHEEL OFF THE GROUND.I GOT 10s IN THE BACK. I GOT COIL UNDER LIKE THAT OTHER HOMEBOY WITH THE 4 DOOR CADDY. IVE SEEN TENS GET OFF THE GROUND. SHOULD I GET A CHAIN BRIDGE.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by cali swanger_@Dec 11 2005, 03:17 AM~4382314
> *I GOT MY CADDY CUT IN JUNE AND I CANT THREE WHEEL OFF THE GROUND.I GOT 10s IN THE BACK. I GOT COIL UNDER LIKE THAT OTHER HOMEBOY WITH THE 4 DOOR CADDY. IVE SEEN TENS GET OFF THE GROUND. SHOULD I GET A CHAIN BRIDGE.
> *


how many pumps are you running?
to do a standing 3 pumpes most cars...especaily on a big car like a caddy require 1 pump to the front and 2 to the rear.....and 10s in the back isnt gonna do much at all for you......min cylinder size is 12 but recommend 14s.....my lincoln wouldnt begin to 3 with 12s....but with 14s and a 4 turns of 2 tons it poped right up...................NOW a rolling 3 is difffent...those you can do with just 1 pump to the back and 1 to the front....10s will give you a small 3 but not much.......and switch to coil over..its safer and will help your 3 alot more


----------



## BIGCRAIG

[attachmentid=388360]THE KING OF 3 WHEELING


----------



## dj hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

got dam


----------



## ENVIUS

again...DAM


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 16 2005, 02:02 PM~4420269
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS

lol


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2005, 09:22 PM~4368738
> *hes in my club.. i thinks they are either 10 or 12's chain bridge 4 pump 8 batt set up
> *


they are 14's buddy


----------



## AndrewH

Mines, twelves wit stock front coils,chopped, in the rear.

These got potential, no one seems to wanna 3 'em though!












I used to see pics of trucks with solid front axles, anything with a front axle can get hella up,because your hangin wheel can be teetered up into the wheel well.


----------



## LocstaH

HERE IS MY 3 WHEEL AT HOME !!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

[attachmentid=389245]


----------



## ExplicitDesignz

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Dec 7 2005, 11:27 PM~4360918
> *here is a truck that i just finished[attachmentid=378540]
> *


Hey bro, how did you get that Frontier to do that in the rear like that??


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 16 2005, 05:02 PM~4420269
> *:biggrin:
> *


That is a crazy three wheel :0


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 5 2005, 10:15 PM~4343761
> *lovin that 64 on the previous page..
> whos is that??
> *


just me homie :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

lol..
for a bit i was real confused there. thought this was the other post about the dude an his new sling.. lol
an i aint even drinkin tonight
layta


----------



## UNIDOS

this was 01/02 Tampa Show


----------



## AndrewH

I want to dogleg my truck now. thanks alot guys. gotta search out the 'rear 3wheel' posts now.


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## 99expo




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BABY HUEY

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN DAT A-STATE :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































MAJESTICS AVONDALE, AZ ALL DAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

my partnas







dont know who this 1 is though


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 5 2005, 07:14 AM~4338711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:
> *


damn that was a long time ago. we re built that car about 3 diffrent times making it better and better every time. till it went to phoenix for a short time.  :biggrin:


----------



## 87 fleet

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 12:53 AM~10684580
> *
> *


thats a loud dump


----------



## tunasub_on_u




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 12:53 AM~10684580
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: I love this linc


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 11:55 PM~10684587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean car but wutz up wit all dat squeaking???


----------



## Silentdawg

not the highest ever, but still..


----------



## LocstaH

TTT


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10687108
> *Clean car but wutz up wit all dat squeaking???
> *



what car with juice dosent squeak, my cutty squeaks too


----------



## 81cutty

listen to this video from another post, i hear sqeaking :uh: 

View My Video


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 01:27 PM~10687585
> *what car with juice dosent squeak, my cutty squeaks too
> *



I wont drive my car if it squeaks


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## Still Hated




----------



## S.O.B cc of ny




----------



## regallowlow187

my old low low, shitty 3


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## roadmaster95

the great thing of lowrideing on 13s. is if front gets flat 3 wheel home if near destination change cause small wheels easy to change but rolling on 22s .........


----------



## regallowlow187

You sum-bitches couldn't close an umbrella.


----------



## trefive

Ernie's accord wagon


----------



## INJUREDLALO




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 19 2008, 09:46 PM~10690640
> *Ernie's accord wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats up there pretty good


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 11:53 PM~10684580
> *
> *


SIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

From the STL area....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 19 2008, 10:28 AM~10685896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 12:34 PM~10687641
> *listen to this video from another post, i hear sqeaking  :uh:
> 
> View My Video
> *


None of my cars or any cars I work on squeak, I can't stand that shit. Don't get mad but whenever I hear a car squeaking to me that equals a cheap install. If you take the time and do everything right you should have NO squeaks once so ever no matter what you do with the car


----------



## HARDLUCK88

mine dont squeak, at all :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 20 2008, 08:12 PM~10698477
> *None of my cars or any cars I work on squeak, I can't stand that shit. Don't get mad but whenever I hear a car squeaking to me that equals a cheap install. If you take the time and do everything right you should have NO squeaks once so ever no matter what you do with the car
> *


 :uh: fuck that real riders squeak


----------



## AndrewH

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iCervW3JDYE

inspiration when i dont feel like working on my 4 link..


----------



## swanginbigbodies




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 20 2008, 05:12 PM~10698477
> *None of my cars or any cars I work on squeak, I can't stand that shit. Don't get mad but whenever I hear a car squeaking to me that equals a cheap install. If you take the time and do everything right you should have NO squeaks once so ever no matter what you do with the car
> *



the linc is my homies car, my cutty sqeaked too. put some grease round the back stroke it will stop for a lil bit. sqeaking dont bother me i got the music playing


----------



## 86cutt




----------



## hotspot_65

mine :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10691445
> *:0 thats up there pretty good
> *


Now thats tight work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864

A show in Dallas, TX NOT MY CAR


----------



## kmg108

> _Originally posted by Sheriff Justice_@May 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10690342
> *You sum-bitches couldn't close an umbrella.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was not expecting to see Beauford T. Justice on here! That's some funny $hit right there.

This is a great thread. I havent seen this one in years. It's back from the dead. There's some sweet rides in here.


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 20 2008, 07:24 PM~10699677
> *the linc is my homies car, my cutty sqeaked too. put some grease round the back stroke it will stop for a lil bit. sqeaking dont bother me i got the music playing
> *


That's what my homie says but the problem is we can all hear it when he's driving by :roflmao:. You know it's an easy fix. If you wanna do it the easy way get a piece of PVC pipe and put it over the cylinder. But the way I do it is I get a donut, open up the hole slightly and weld a piece of metal pipe to it. Put grease on the cylinder and no more squeaks. Takes a lil more work than just PVC but either way works


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10699214
> *:uh: fuck that real riders squeak
> *


Please don't start with that bullshit :nono:. Look homie don't get mad like I said before but to me a "REAL RIDER" is anyone and everyone who has the knowledge to do everything right and take that extra step to make sure everything works right the first time. Aside from the annoyance of having to deal with the noise and the embarrasment of rolling down the block with a car that sounds like it's falling apart it also wears everything out a whole lot faster. Like I said don't get mad and if you wanna half ass your rides, be my guest. Just don't start with that bullshit about how if your ride doesn't sound like shit it's not a true lowrider. My homie has a lincoln town car, double (regular) pumper hit's 90 plus inches everytime and his ride is one of the most quiet rides out there period. And if that wasn't enough he can still pull into a show and take home a first place trophy, that's a real rider to me


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@May 19 2008, 09:26 PM~10692666
> *
> *



What is homeboy runnin? Springs? piston, bladderr?Batts? I need my cutty to get it poppin like that for real!


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 11:53 PM~10684580
> *
> *


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 21 2008, 10:46 PM~10710094
> *What is homeboy runnin? Springs? piston, bladderr?Batts? I need my cutty to get it poppin like that for real!
> *


Single pump, 4.5 MBQ's and 8 batteries.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by INJUREDLALO_@May 19 2008, 10:08 PM~10690916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride-but whats under it lookin like road kill ? lol :cheesy:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 5 2005, 10:02 AM~4339634
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dave Bonin Did that Blazer!!

I was there!! Did you check out that Tractor-Trailer?


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 04:37 PM~2414477
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## NEVER FADED




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Dec 10 2005, 12:33 PM~4378581
> *ME AND MY BUDDIE
> *


post the painted version :0 :0 :0 and your link dont work asshole :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64

any newer lincoln's


----------



## 16474

The rear end on that wagon is twisted like crazy when its in the three wheel position..

Looks like it could drop the rear corner even further if he corrected the binding problem


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 21 2008, 11:42 PM~10709082
> *Please don't start with that bullshit :nono:. Look homie don't get mad like I said before but to me a "REAL RIDER" is anyone and everyone who has the knowledge to do everything right and take that extra step to make sure everything works right the first time. Aside from the annoyance of having to deal with the noise and the embarrasment of rolling down the block with a car that sounds like it's falling apart it also wears everything out a whole lot faster. Like I said don't get mad and if you wanna half ass your rides, be my guest. Just don't start with that bullshit about how if your ride doesn't sound like shit it's not a true lowrider. My homie has a lincoln town car, double (regular) pumper hit's 90 plus inches everytime and his ride is one of the most quiet rides out there period. And if that wasn't enough he can still pull into a show and take home a first place trophy, that's a real rider to me
> *


: damn you talk good :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## 16474




----------



## legacylac

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...VideoID=6146442

video of 3 wheel

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=19107908

pic


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Nov 25 2004, 10:02 AM~2447122
> *how can i get my cutlass to do that??????????????
> *


*Please dont!!!*


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Dec 5 2005, 02:29 PM~4340563
> *My homies 64 gets a pretty high 3
> *


this a damn fine one here.. favorite of alltime


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 24 2008, 05:39 AM~11166253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That lincoln has got to be the highest ive seen :0


----------



## MonsterG

all those are some crazy 3 wheels ill post mine up later


----------



## WANNADANCE

:biggrin:


----------



## Plumnutzcc

http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm407/P...ent=lacmad3.jpg


----------



## Lolohopper

Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-01-10


----------



## Duppy




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 25 2008, 03:05 PM~11178520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-01-10
> *



i have a dmc fz10 and i love it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 24 2008, 07:39 AM~11166253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey i took that picture!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

can we get a close up of a chain bridge at work


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 25 2008, 04:44 PM~11178783
> *hey i took that picture!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## AndrewH

dang that wagon the the last page looks like it would be fun to drive,cruisin at a 45 degree angle. thats got to be the most lift ive seen out of stock lower mounts


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 25 2008, 08:18 PM~11181401
> *dang that wagon the the last page looks like it would be fun to drive,cruisin at a 45 degree angle. thats got to be the most lift ive seen out of stock lower mounts
> *


mine had stock lower mounts and only 1" extended lowers 
:biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP




----------



## socapots

well would you look at that all fancied up. lol.. 
cars lookin sweet man. been some time since ive seen a post from you. 
hows life been?


----------



## sour diesel

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 24 2008, 08:17 AM~11166914
> *Please dont!!!
> *


 :0 hahahahahahaha


----------



## .TODD

mine


----------



## sp00kyi3

2 pumps 3 dumps on back pump!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

highest I've seen personally was BLUEBERRYs 64 at 36 inches with 20 inch prohopper big daddy rear cylinders!


----------



## Lolohopper

My 63


----------



## Ked O.P.

Your 63 looking good Pat! :thumbsup: What's up in Germany?:biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY

TTT Whos got the sickest 3 wheel?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP




----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Jul 12 2009, 03:35 AM~14446214
> *Your 63 looking good Pat! :thumbsup:  What's up in Germany?:biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the props

I search for a frame for my 63 but it is not that easy over her to find one


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jul 12 2009, 05:33 AM~14448002
> *
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jul 12 2009, 07:33 AM~14448002
> *
> *


i fucking love hard tops, esp 60's impala and cadi hard tops.

is it just me or is the driveshaft removed?


----------



## rickdogg82

http://i30.tinypic.com/1tu8sn.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## rob957




----------



## lo68impala

avatar pic......cant find the original :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

nothing super big just my sisters car hitting a corner


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

one of my homies car and this is when its chained ... with out the chains it will go almost to tiping over


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

my cutty with 12' cylinders....NO BRIDGE


----------



## daLOWLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

my chrysler fifth avenue, 2 pump 4 dump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

theres one in lowrider magazine from a while back and that bitch was looking like the whole side was laying on the ground..imma go look thru my magazines and see if i can find it...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2009, 10:31 PM~14575619
> *theres one in lowrider magazine from a while back and that bitch was looking like the whole side was laying on the ground..imma go look thru my magazines and see if i can find it...
> *


is this the one? :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 24 2009, 09:43 PM~14575694
> *is this the one?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no not that one..it was an impala and the suspension on it wasnt busted like that one is lol


----------



## festersbaddream

this is what hes building know after the white one, that turned yellow and then went to phe or was it pre.. i dont know its AZ


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

that car wasnt trying to 3 wheel.. he had a o ring blow out.. i remember reading about that


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<




----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Jul 25 2009, 09:56 AM~14578551
> *this is what hes building know after the white one, that turned yellow and then went to phe or was it pre.. i dont know its AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Damn that caddy be tippin hard


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 27 2009, 02:14 PM~14594013
> * Damn that caddy be tippin hard
> *


Hell yeah it does


----------



## SWIPH

Heres HIMBONES old 64 sittin in a sicc ass 3 wheel


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 27 2009, 03:16 PM~14594795
> *Heres HIMBONES old 64  sittin in a sicc ass 3 wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## magoo

HERE'S ONE!


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14594795
> *Heres HIMBONES old 64  sittin in a sicc ass 3 wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Jul 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14595916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S ONE!
> *


looks great :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 27 2009, 07:11 PM~14593406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that car wasnt trying to 3 wheel.. he had a o ring blow out.. i remember reading about that
> *


an o-ring wouldnt snap the chain strap now would it? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 27 2009, 07:38 PM~14597136
> *an o-ring wouldnt snap the chain strap now would it? :0
> *


id guess a stuck noid


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Jul 27 2009, 02:46 PM~14595916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S ONE!
> *


Sick as fuck


----------



## TRAVIESO87

my box bustin a lil 3 with 8's on the back


----------



## regalman85




----------



## datdude-oc

ttt


----------



## Frogger

My 1980 malibu


----------



## doctahouse




----------



## dj hearse

not the highest 3 wheel...but it is 3 wheel with two pumps :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14441611
> *My 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon




----------



## ~TRU~

heres mine


----------



## KrazyLac




----------



## KrazyLac

>


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 27 2009, 12:11 PM~14593406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that car wasnt trying to 3 wheel.. he had a o ring blow out.. i remember reading about that
> *


And my cylinder didn't bend....dayum thats good stuff


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 27 2009, 02:16 PM~14594795
> *Heres HIMBONES old 64  sittin in a sicc ass 3 wheel
> 
> *











you mean your car now


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 01:51 AM~14668732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean your car now
> *



i dont think it counts if its done on accident lol


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 4 2009, 01:42 AM~14668689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> *


looks better in person :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that is so cute :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14668689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14668732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean your car now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14668735
> *i dont think it counts if its done on accident lol
> *


IT ALWAYS COUNTS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2009, 12:29 PM~14671640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *





dame :0 :0 :0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2009, 12:29 PM~14671640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


i got more from the truck stop show if you want the pics..


----------



## 81cut

DAM u gotta post more pics that shit is sick. What size of strokes u running?


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 AM~14670432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so cute :cheesy:
> *


 :0 its good enough 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2009, 01:29 PM~14671640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


what size are those cylinders???


----------



## *New Movement Md*

I'm bout to put 20's UNDER the Fleetwood.......   I cant wait....


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Jul 27 2009, 04:46 PM~14595916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S ONE!
> *



can someone post a pic of this one LAID OUT OR maybe STOCK HEIGHT??


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 08:17 AM~14670432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so cute :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


what a dick :biggrin:


----------



## double down

on 24"


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## Lavish

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 























































:0


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GmZjkFNIiw


----------



## streetclown

my 63


----------



## streetclown

and this is my old town car


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2009, 02:29 PM~14671640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


fuckin crazy


----------



## SPOOON

my impala
















my old cutty


----------



## vengence

very nice


----------



## vengence

thought i had more,gotta upload em to my photobucket first i guess


----------



## mrpuppet

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Aug 10 2009, 10:25 PM~14730086
> *my impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Aug 8 2009, 11:08 AM~14710504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


that one gets up-ill give you that :cheesy: it wont sit on 3? seems as much lean that has it would stand 3 real easy :dunno:


----------



## WelshBoyo

My attempt at a 3 wheel.... 

Waits for abuse ... :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Oct 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15394594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at a 3 wheel....
> 
> Waits for abuse ... :uh:
> *


forgot to say (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Oct 18 2009, 07:25 PM~15394594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at a 3 wheel....
> 
> Waits for abuse ... :uh:
> *


that might take the award for.... lowest 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## illholla




----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14668689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> *


this is a bad ass car when you see this 3 wheel in person you'll b like wtf


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

HERE IS MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 18 2009, 07:56 PM~15395691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. those shocks dont get in ur way wit the 3? i hear people hate those things when they 3..


----------



## illholla

nope but there aint nothing in its factory place for the most of it


----------



## 86 Limited

gotcha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## double down




----------



## Level33




----------



## double down

ROLLERZ ONLY avalanche on 3


----------



## 93Royalty

Here's mine frome tucson.


----------



## 86 Limited

very nice


----------



## lincoln863

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 11:55 PM~15408832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine frome tucson.
> *


This bitch is sooo clean :cheesy: 

what all you got in your back??


----------



## 93Royalty

3 pumps 2 to the back14 batterys 20" in the rear. and thx dowg


----------



## double down




----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15395691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jul 28 2009, 07:32 PM~14606723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my box bustin a lil 3 with 8's on the back
> *


Need 12's, at least!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 18 2009, 07:56 PM~15395691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice three!! What size cylinders you running?


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Oct 26 2009, 12:53 PM~15469439
> *Need 12's, at least!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i got some 10's to put in it


----------



## 3whlcmry




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by illholla+Oct 18 2009, 10:56 PM~15395691-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn homie thats a nice 3!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEWANCHO914_@Oct 19 2009, 12:14 PM~15400217
> *HERE IS MINE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooo what up wancho :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Aug 8 2009, 11:08 AM~14710504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



I'm sorry, but nothing 3's like an X-frame


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Oct 26 2009, 09:57 PM~15472965
> *i got some 10's to put in it
> *


Those will work!!! Im running 12's in minez!!!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Oct 27 2009, 07:36 AM~15478977
> *Those will work!!! Im running 12's in minez!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY 66

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 24 2009, 08:16 PM~14575524
> *my chrysler fifth avenue, 2 pump 4 dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS DIFERENT,BUT NICE


----------



## Mike_e

looks like photoshop, :0


----------



## juiced88caprice

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW




----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

not the highest but its up there!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

i got this shit on lock View My Video


----------



## gottie

:0


> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15509605
> *i got this shit on lock View My Video
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 10:27 PM~15509605
> *i got this shit on lock View My Video
> *


cant hate on the car if you actually can drive it, but i like my bumper to touch the ground when i 3 wheel


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 29 2009, 10:57 PM~15510742
> *cant hate on the car if you actually can drive it, but i like my bumper to touch the ground when i 3 wheel
> *


 :uh: to scrape it all up?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 30 2009, 11:22 AM~15514742
> *:uh: to scrape it all up?
> *



x2


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15509605
> *i got this shit on lock View My Video
> *



heres mine not the highest but i do iight GOODTIMES 










and the champ of 3 is paul aka FULLTIMER did i mention also GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 30 2009, 12:55 PM~15515023
> *heres mine not the highest but i do iight GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the champ of 3 is paul aka FULLTIMER did i mention also GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


looks good pimp.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Oct 27 2009, 06:36 AM~15478977
> *Those will work!!! Im running 12's in minez!!!!
> *


im running 24s


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15510742
> *cant hate on the car if you actually can drive it, but i like my bumper to touch the ground when i 3 wheel
> *


nah its better when its about an inch off the ground so u dont scrape it all up


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 31 2009, 08:59 AM~15521591
> *nah its better when its about an inch off the ground so u dont scrape it all up
> *



yes sir and i drive mine


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 31 2009, 09:00 AM~15521599
> *yes sir and i drive mine
> *


no **** but i really like ur regal.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 31 2009, 09:03 AM~15521616
> *no **** but i really like ur regal.
> *



apperciate it about 3 years building in around 30,000 into it will be done in 2011 muraled 



























































































:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD




----------



## 86 Limited

u got 30 in it now or by 2011? thats a lot of chips with dip :yes:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 31 2009, 09:25 AM~15521757
> *u got 30 in it now or by 2011? thats a lot of chips with dip :yes:
> *



30,000 in now got another 10 to go  

still need to shave the fire wall paint it chrome the rear my IMPALA WISHBONE :0 :biggrin: the drive shaft trunk murals and some leafing and fillers and some new custom Z's


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 31 2009, 10:25 AM~15521755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i always liked this car :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Oct 31 2009, 09:49 AM~15521882
> *i always liked this car  :biggrin:
> *



thanks for the love homie means alot :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~+Oct 30 2009, 01:22 PM~15514742-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: to scrape it all up?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 01:37 PM~15514870
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gangstaburban95_@Oct 31 2009, 10:59 AM~15521591
> *nah its better when its about an inch off the ground so u dont scrape it all up
> *


pussies :|

i drive my shit every day, and i rarely 3 wheel it, but when i do, i like to know im maxxing out my 3 wheel, with a little bumper smooching the ground.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 31 2009, 10:22 AM~15522057
> *pussies :|
> 
> i drive my shit every day, and i rarely 3 wheel it, but when i do, i like to know im maxxing out my 3 wheel, with a little bumper smooching the ground.
> *



:uh: your not maxing out your car ,if anything your probably limiting it by hiting the ground granted you had bigger springs youd be able to get higher


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 18 2009, 07:56 PM~15395691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kind of shocks? 27 inch? i need some chrome ones that extend that high and colapse all the way down


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 31 2009, 11:22 AM~15522057
> *pussies :|
> 
> i drive my shit every day, and i rarely 3 wheel it, but when i do, i like to know im maxxing out my 3 wheel, with a little bumper smooching the ground.
> *


do you got full chrome undies and custom paint? i drive my shit every weekend bang the fuk out of it till the batts go dead ,then jump on the freeway and head home


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 31 2009, 12:05 PM~15522615
> *do you got full chrome undies and custom paint? i drive my shit every weekend bang the fuk out of it till the batts go dead ,then jump on the freeway and head home
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

NOT THE HIGHEST, THE PAVEMENT STOPED ME :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

thats a nice fukin 3 wheel


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Oct 31 2009, 12:32 PM~15522099-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: your not maxing out your car ,if anything your probably limiting it by hiting the ground granted you had bigger springs youd be able to get higher
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, the way my chain bridge is set up, the bumper jsut touches the ground and my 14 is completley locked out. and im on 2 ton precuts in the back.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 31 2009, 02:05 PM~15522615
> *do you got full chrome undies and custom paint? i drive my shit every weekend bang the fuk out of it till the batts go dead ,then jump on the freeway and head home
> *



no, i live in connecticut, i drive my shit daily and they salt the roads here, that would be a waste of money to chrome something that will just look like shit in 5 months, but yes i do have a semi custom paint job that has candy blue with pearl over it

*
i drive my shit EVERY DAY fuck that weekend warrior bullshit, and i have a street charger, i havent charged my shit in like 3 years now...*


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY 66+Oct 29 2009, 01:06 AM~15500363-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS DIFERENT,BUT NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mike_e_@Oct 29 2009, 05:24 AM~15501289
> *looks like photoshop, :0
> *


no photoshop, gonna try getin vid this weekend


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 1 2009, 02:21 AM~15526817
> *NOT THE HIGHEST, THE PAVEMENT STOPED ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A GOOD LOOKING 3 FOR A BIG BODY HOMIE,,,I LIKEY :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15566649
> *THATS A GOOD LOOKING 3  FOR A BIG BODY HOMIE,,,I LIKEY  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## .TODD

...


----------



## jceebpt

legit thread. had to make a slide for this shit

3 Wheelin'


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## TRAVIESO87

MY BOX








HOMIE ROBBIES 64








SUDDYS CARS
















ELCO I JUICED








BROTHER IN LAWS 68 CAPRICE


----------



## NastyRedz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 02:54 PM~16663490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That ride is wild!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16664966
> *:wow: That ride is wild!
> *


x2 I like the whole scheme on this one!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 31 2009, 10:32 AM~15521791
> *30,000 in now got another 10 to go
> 
> still need to shave the fire wall paint it chrome the rear my IMPALA WISHBONE  :0  :biggrin:  the drive shaft trunk murals and some leafing and fillers and some new custom Z's
> *


Sorry Bro . . Doesn't make sense why so much 30,000 garnd damn. What was so expensive?


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## .TODD

mine :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz+Feb 19 2010, 05:20 PM~16664966-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: That ride is wild!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 05:22 PM~16664998
> *x2 I like the whole scheme on this one!!!
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 2 2009, 12:59 AM~15534195
> *nah, the way my chain bridge is set up, the bumper jsut touches the ground and my 14 is completley locked out. and im on 2 ton precuts in the back.
> 
> no, i live in connecticut, i drive my shit daily and they salt the roads here, that would be a waste of money to chrome something that will just look like shit in 5 months, but yes i do have a semi custom paint job that has candy blue with pearl over it
> 
> 
> i drive my shit EVERY DAY fuck that weekend warrior bullshit, and i have a street charger, i havent charged my shit in like 3 years now...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOUR ROCKING FULL CHROME UNDIES , WEEKEND WARRIOR ,THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT LETS SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH , MY CAR AINT JUS A CAR WITH CANDY PAINT, CHINAS ,AND JUICE, SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAR IS A STREET CAR THATS WHY YOU DRIVE IT EVERY DAY


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by jceebpt_@Feb 19 2010, 02:12 PM~16662756
> *legit thread.  had to make a slide for this shit
> 
> 3 Wheelin'
> *


  NICE


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 03:54 PM~16663490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CAR HOMIE


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 31 2009, 10:25 AM~15521755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHEN YOU GETTING UR CHROME UNDIES BACK BRO?


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 19 2010, 11:55 PM~16667314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOUR ROCKING FULL CHROME UNDIES , WEEKEND WARRIOR ,THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT LETS SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH , MY CAR AINT JUS A CAR WITH CANDY PAINT, CHINAS ,AND JUICE, SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAR IS A STREET CAR THATS WHY YOU DRIVE IT EVERY DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great, but I have to say honestly I have more respect for the riders who roll their lowriders as often as they can.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16667614
> *Looks great, but I have to say honestly I have more respect for the riders who roll their lowriders as often as they can.
> *


SO YOU WOULD DRIVE SOMETHING LIKE MINE EVERY DAY? :uh:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16667314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOUR ROCKING FULL CHROME UNDIES , WEEKEND WARRIOR ,THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT LETS SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH , MY CAR AINT JUS A CAR WITH CANDY PAINT, CHINAS ,AND JUICE, SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAR IS A STREET CAR THATS WHY YOU DRIVE IT EVERY DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I go on alot of topics and alwayz see peeps alwayz hatin' on this Caddy!!! This a clean ass car seen it in person in Denver and none of you guyz would drive it everyday!!! Your rear end reinforcement says it all homie, do your thang!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 20 2010, 04:54 AM~16668867
> *SO YOU WOULD DRIVE SOMETHING LIKE MINE EVERY DAY?  :uh:
> *


damn right :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16669526
> *Man I go on alot of topics and alwayz see peeps alwayz hatin' on this Caddy!!! This a clean ass car seen it in person in Denver and none of you guyz would drive it everyday!!! Your rear end reinforcement says it all homie, do your thang!!!
> *


who besides me hates on this caddy? if you feel hate, you must have doubts. Its when people hate and you dont even realize it,because there's nothing to hate, thats when you know your ride is legit.

I'd drive it every day it wasnt raining or below 50 degrees. But I'd have to rebuild the rear half of the chassis before I did anything with it. The lego land stuff just doesnt cut it for some of us. Even if its chromed :uh:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 20 2010, 12:49 PM~16670433
> *who besides me hates on this caddy? if you feel hate, you must have doubts. Its when people hate and you dont even realize it,because there's nothing to hate, thats when you know your ride is legit.
> 
> I'd drive it every day it wasnt raining or below 50 degrees. But I'd have to rebuild the rear half of the chassis before I did anything with it. The lego land stuff just doesnt cut it for some of us. Even if its chromed  :uh:
> *


Plenty of people hate on it... and what kinda doubts would I have??? :dunno: Im sure homie got a daily, no need to drive the lolo every single day!!! I guess I should ask whut would you do different to the rear end... I know there's plenty of different ways of doin' it but what would you do???


----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## lowrider 4 life




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 19 2010, 10:06 PM~16667437
> *WHEN YOU GETTING UR CHROME UNDIES BACK BRO?
> *



1st week of march  BIG JOHNS got em now


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 20 2010, 12:49 PM~16670433
> *who besides me hates on this caddy? if you feel hate, you must have doubts. Its when people hate and you dont even realize it,because there's nothing to hate, thats when you know your ride is legit.
> 
> I'd drive it every day it wasnt raining or below 50 degrees. But I'd have to rebuild the rear half of the chassis before I did anything with it. The lego land stuff just doesnt cut it for some of us. Even if its chromed  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is that the part you like/hate so much , thats some funny shit , post a pic of some work you have done on suspensions mines been custom moified bt the real street fame here in n.m son.  waiting on them pics pimp dont forget to post them.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16669526
> *Man I go on alot of topics and alwayz see peeps alwayz hatin' on this Caddy!!! This a clean ass car seen it in person in Denver and none of you guyz would drive it everyday!!! Your rear end reinforcement says it all homie, do your thang!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 04:03 PM~16669526
> *Man I go on alot of topics and alwayz see peeps alwayz hatin' on this Caddy!!! This a clean ass car seen it in person in Denver and none of you guyz would drive it everyday!!! Your rear end reinforcement says it all homie, do your thang!!!
> *


x2 I saw it too and it is hott,but i've never seen it hopp so why have the fake high lock up? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 21 2010, 05:10 AM~16674553
> *thanks homie
> *


YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU. 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Trailer queen lowrider. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 AM~14668720
> *And my cylinder didn't bend....dayum thats good stuff
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## 2low2rl

homies s-10 has a monster 3!


----------



## str8chillen

under construction....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 12:40 AM~16675753
> *x2 I saw it too and it is hott,but i've never seen it hopp so why have the fake high lock up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that car was build to be the 3 wheeling king thats why the lock up and hes accomplished that GT


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16674553
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 01:40 AM~16675753
> *x2 I saw it too and it is hott,but i've never seen it hopp so why have the fake high lock up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: whutz good Fabian!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 21 2010, 02:43 PM~16676870
> *that car was build to be the 3 wheeling king thats why the lock up and hes accomplished that  GT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 3 wheeling king :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16677049
> *:wave: whutz good Fabian!!!
> *


Everything :biggrin: just having fun on lil like always.So you all getting close bro.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 12:16 PM~16677933
> *Everything :biggrin: just having fun on lil like always.So you all getting close bro.
> *


Yessur!!! Finally... We're real close give us a couple more months, we should be ready for summer!!!


----------



## 48_bomb




----------



## 48_bomb

from brisbane australia


----------



## sic713




----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:39 PM~16679635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 11:15 AM~16677924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 3 wheeling king :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I havent seen any stand taller :dunno:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 01:42 AM~16675767
> *YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Trailer queen lowrider. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pull your junk next to my junk ,and lets see who wins on points hows that , i drive my shit it aint a trailor queeen , if i wanted to hop it ,it will do it ,if you dont believe it line it up  . but first take all that wieght out your shit , i saw the video where it took 20 guys to get the car down


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:39 PM~16679635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tite homie.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 21 2010, 05:47 PM~16680110
> *I havent seen any stand taller  :dunno:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: as long as he talking homie , thats all that matters to me , all that means is im on his mind GT


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:12 PM~16683162
> *pull your junk next to my junk ,and lets see who wins on points hows that , i drive my shit it aint a trailor queeen , if i wanted to hop it ,it will do it ,if you dont believe it line it up  . but first take all that wieght out your shit , i saw the video where it took 20 guys to get the car down
> *


heres the video :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ...player_embedded :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 21 2010, 04:01 AM~16676542
> *homies s-10 has a monster 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good three but the yak chapter s-10 gets waaaay higher


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 21 2010, 09:12 PM~16683162
> *pull your junk next to my junk ,and lets see who wins on points hows that , i drive my shit it aint a trailor queeen , if i wanted to hop it ,it will do it ,if you dont believe it line it up  . but first take all that wieght out your shit , i saw the video where it took 20 guys to get the car down
> *


I wouldnt do what yours does to mine, its not me but i can respect the fact that you got it too do it, fuck it its 3s like a champ no doubt there i give you my props for rocking it chromed out, my shits chromed out and i know the up keep too keep it clean, when you do something people are gonna love it and some people are gonna hate thats lowriding............Just my 0.02 cents no directed at anyone


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 21 2010, 04:01 AM~16676542
> *homies s-10 has a monster 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ass three


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16684464
> *I wouldnt do what yours does to mine, its not me but i can respect the fact that you got it too do it, fuck it its 3s like a champ no doubt there i give you my props for rocking it chromed out, my shits chromed out and i know the up keep too keep it clean, when you do something people are gonna love it and some people are gonna hate thats lowriding............Just my 0.02 cents no directed at anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  real tok


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16684631
> *thats a nice ass three
> *


that fuckers up there :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 5 2005, 08:14 AM~4338711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 01:42 AM~16675767
> *YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Trailer queen lowrider. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ANOTHER ADD ON JUS FOR HATERS LIKE YOU


----------



## CMonte3

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:39 PM~16679635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolute Nasty!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 5 2005, 09:14 AM~4338711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to dig this one out.... :biggrin:
> *


Highest 3 wheel fromon a Caddy on here hands down.....


----------



## CMonte3

Doin it in the "318".


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 08:50 AM~16687173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Heres mine.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 04:12 AM~16683162
> *pull your junk next to my junk ,and lets see who wins on points hows that , i drive my shit it aint a trailor queeen , if i wanted to hop it ,it will do it ,if you dont believe it line it up  . but first take all that wieght out your shit , i saw the video where it took 20 guys to get the car down
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I am gonna pull up beleave that be ready.  Better call for back up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 04:16 AM~16683222
> *:biggrin: as long as he talking homie , thats all that matters to me , all that means is im on his mind GT
> *


ha ha your the one that got into the hopping topic talking shit to me when your not even a hopper,then you just posted like 6 times to me in here,so looks like i'm on your mind bro,oh yeah my junk won 3 straight years in vegas and is now in cali so you aren't impressing no one. :0 :0 And thats because i'm really more about hopping then show shit. 



















on the highway another 8 hour trip we ain't no trailer queens.








Lets see your trunk


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 05:26 AM~16684290
> *heres the video  :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ...player_embedded  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah we stuck at 97 inches,1 time in many years, your club members are the kings of weight and getting stuck so you talking shit on all of them????????????????? :0 :0 :0 
And i've been asking for a pic of your fake high locked up caddy for weeks and you still havn't posted any. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 01:09 PM~16688753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I am gonna pull up beleave that be ready.   Better call for back up. :biggrin:
> *


with or with out all tha wieight? :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 01:25 PM~16688884
> *yeah we stuck at 97 inches,1 time in many years, your club members are the kings of weight and getting stuck so you talking shit on all of them????????????????? :0  :0  :0
> And i've been asking for a pic of your fake high locked up caddy for weeks and you still havn't posted any. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


to me fake is somthing that dont excist , its right there in your face look at it , all real here son , do some research 505 gt might have a hopper or 2  ,its only the internets so what you got clowned a lil bit or should i say alot :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16693619
> *to me fake is somthing that dont excist , its right there in your face look at it , all real here son , do some research 505 gt might have a hopper or 2   ,its only the internets so what you got clowned a lil bit or should i say alot :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WE'LL LET THEM SEE THE TRUNK SOON  NO WEIGHT ALL GATE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 01:12 PM~16688784
> *ha ha your the one that got into the hopping topic talking shit to me when your not even a hopper,then you just posted like 6 times to me in here,so looks like i'm on your mind bro,oh yeah my junk won 3 straight years in vegas and is now in cali so you aren't impressing no one. :0  :0 And thats because i'm really more about hopping then show shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the highway another 8 hour trip we ain't no trailer queens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see your trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got lots of 1st plauqes that i dont even care about there thrown some where in the back yard , my kid took apart all the trophies and put them in a box fuck a trophie i do it for the life style, been threw a few lincolns already , i drove my lincoln 600 miles to vegas on 13s and back home


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:36 PM~16693730
> *:0 WE'LL LET THEM SEE THE TRUNK SOON  NO WEIGHT ALL GATE :biggrin:
> *


for vegas ill be bored with the car , maybe we can make it into a hopper


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 08:44 PM~16693844
> *for vegas ill be bored with the car , maybe we can make it into a hopper
> *


DONT NEED TO IT 3 WHEELS HIGHER THAN MOST OF THOSE HATERS HOP


----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

MY RIDES FROM THE LAST 2 YEARS , IF YOU WANNA PLAY WHO PULLS RIDES OUT AND DRIVES THEM ,THERES THE PIC GOING THREW HOOVER DAMM


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16693881
> *DONT NEED TO IT 3 WHEELS HIGHER THAN MOST OF THOSE HATERS HOP
> *


THERE GONNA BE THERE BEATING THE FUCK OUT THERE CAR TO GET ATENTION , AND IM GONA PULL AROUND THE CORNER ON 3 , AND EVERY ONE WATCHING HIM WILL BE WATCHING ME :biggrin: I LOVE THAT SHIT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16694131
> *THERE GONNA BE THERE BEATING THE FUCK OUT THERE CAR TO GET ATENTION , AND IM GONA PULL AROUND THE CORNER ON 3 , AND EVERY ONE WATCHING HIM WILL BE WATCHING ME  :biggrin: I LOVE THAT SHIT
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUSTING OUT IN AZ WITH LOTS OF NEW MODS


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 01:25 PM~16688884
> *yeah we stuck at 97 inches,1 time in many years, your club members are the kings of weight and getting stuck so you talking shit on all of them????????????????? :0  :0  :0
> And i've been asking for a pic of your fake high locked up caddy for weeks and you still havn't posted any. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pic!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~+Feb 23 2010, 03:25 AM~16693538-->
> 
> 
> 
> with or with out all tha wieight? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:30 AM~16693619
> *to me fake is somthing that dont excist , its right there in your face look at it , all real here son , do some research 505 gt might have a hopper or 2   ,its only the internets so what you got clowned a lil bit or should i say alot :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:42 AM~16693814
> *got lots of 1st plauqes that i dont even care about there thrown some where in the back yard , my kid took apart all the trophies and put them in a box fuck a trophie i do it for the life style, been threw a few lincolns already , i drove my lincoln 600 miles to vegas on 13s and back home
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:58 AM~16694091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RIDES FROM THE LAST 2 YEARS , IF YOU WANNA PLAY WHO PULLS RIDES OUT AND DRIVES THEM ,THERES THE PIC GOING THREW HOOVER DAMM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 04:00 AM~16694131
> *THERE GONNA BE THERE BEATING THE FUCK OUT THERE CAR TO GET ATENTION , AND IM GONA PULL AROUND THE CORNER ON 3 , AND EVERY ONE WATCHING HIM WILL BE WATCHING ME  :biggrin: I LOVE THAT SHIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~TRU~_@Feb 23 2010, 04:05 AM~16694238
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn homie it's just lil don't get all but hurt. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

uffin:


----------



## gottie

NO WORRIES ON THE 505 SIDE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 23 2010, 06:01 AM~16696245
> *NO WORRIES ON THE 505 SIDE
> *


it'a all good he just got mad because spike from the dream team busted his homies asses out in LA. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 11:14 PM~16696423
> *it'a all good he just got mad because spike from the dream team busted his homies asses out in LA. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16695671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn homie it's just lil don't get all but hurt. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AINT MAD HOMIE , I ENJOY THIS SHIT


----------



## StreetFame

YOU GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK PAUL


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 11:14 PM~16696423
> *it'a all good he just got mad because spike from the dream team busted his homies asses out in LA. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SPIKE OR YOU


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Feb 24 2010, 02:28 AM~16704743
> *SPIKE  OR YOU
> *


Spike in La i did it in vegas and we both DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 23 2010, 07:31 AM~16697040
> *I AINT MAD HOMIE , I ENJOY THIS SHIT
> *


 :biggrin: Me too. :biggrin: We good friends with goodtimes kansas :biggrin: 


But you know i'm still gonna bust that ass when i see your lac. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 23 2010, 03:53 AM~16693994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think we got ya. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2010, 12:20 AM~16708209
> *I think we got ya. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That outa KC then??


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## fesboogie




----------



## SPOOON




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 24 2010, 04:56 PM~16710617
> *That outa KC then??
> *


yes sir.But it's in cali now.


----------



## low87ls

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 08:50 AM~16687173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and this is why i love being a GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16718254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I HATE that neon sign, so i guess thats fucked then.... 



:cheesy: 
Just kidding.


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

took some new pics


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 07:11 PM~16726463
> *took some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 25 2010, 05:56 AM~16720130
> *I HATE that neon sign, so i guess thats fucked then....
> :cheesy:
> Just kidding.
> *


 :angry: 












































RECLEARD TODAY TO COVER THE NEW PLATNUIM LEAF JOD ANGALO THREW DOWN , ALMOST READY FOR AZ.


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16726463
> *took some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looking good mike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Im almost embarrassed to post this after all the realy nice cars I saw.











_please dont look at my dent..._


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16726463
> *took some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fukin sic homie major props.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16738941
> *Im almost embarrassed to post this after all the realy nice cars I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please dont look at my dent...
> *


looks good bro , we all gota start some where bro .


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 26 2010, 09:36 PM~16738039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet 3 homie im likeing the color scheme on the paint to. :cheesy:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It dosen't get any higher than that :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Feb 27 2010, 12:07 AM~16739258
> *It dosen't get any higher than that  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

View My Video


----------



## CMonte3

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet!


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Feb 27 2010, 12:27 AM~16738941
> *Im almost embarrassed to post this after all the realy nice cars I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please dont look at my dent...
> *


tight car nice 3 wheel, loose the tires get some smaller low profile tires


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

I traded in the 14's for 13's and they got whitewalls now.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16718254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where you get that steering wheel homie??!! :biggrin:


----------



## timlemos




----------



## REGALRIDER86




----------



## REGALRIDER86




----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Feb 27 2010, 09:52 PM~16746227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

NOT THE HIGHEST 3 WHEEL, JUST A REGULAR 3 WHEEL, HERE IS MY 63 IMPALA SS


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 28 2010, 04:19 PM~16751153
> *NOT THE HIGHEST 3 WHEEL, JUST A REGULAR 3 WHEEL, HERE IS MY 63 IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE RIDE HOMIE .


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Feb 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16746257-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REGALRIDER86_@Feb 27 2010, 08:56 PM~16746271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YESSIR


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 26 2010, 11:36 PM~16738039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man i love this damn car :h5: :run:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 27 2010, 11:54 PM~16746257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86

Thank you


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16738039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass tc!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16754199
> * NICE RIDE HOMIE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FloridaLowrider

nice pics you have.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM~16738941
> *Im almost embarrassed to post this after all the realy nice cars I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please dont look at my dent...
> *


dont look at my dent :roflmao: 

dont trip homie thats body real klean alot cleaner than mine was that dent aint nothing that pop right out  

keep holden it down hope to see updates


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16708209
> *I think we got ya. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:no: close tho  :thumbsup:


----------



## Schimel750

i once had a quick video of a ?white? t/c that just rolls over on a big three, short video that i can't find, anyone???? found it on the internet somewhere a few years ago


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 18 2010, 01:20 PM~16928430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that sh*t is crazy


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 18 2010, 01:20 PM~16928430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: NICE!!!


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA

89 BLAZER NOBLEZA C.C.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinonu

mine before my bridge no pics after yet


----------



## PANCAKE

We have a winner!!!!


----------



## 84cutlass84

hoppinonu-what size cylinders u got on ur monte?


----------



## hoppinonu

12s, tryin to get some 14s now since i got a bridge.


----------



## omar.soto96

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> ttt


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by PANCAKE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948727
> *We have a winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by PANCAKE_@Mar 20 2010, 10:44 PM~16948727
> *We have a winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you have anymore pics of this crazyness ?


----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## gottie




----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 27 2010, 03:46 PM~17018227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and a bad ass 3 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.859




----------



## MEMORIESCC

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 18 2010, 01:20 PM~16928430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is the sickest 3 wheel big ups goodtimers!!!


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 18 2010, 12:20 PM~16928430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like i like :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Mar 21 2010, 06:09 AM~16951078
> *12s, tryin to get some 14s now since i got a bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you Dumb mofo... the stock shock mounts are not designed to be weight bearing, there is so much information and decent examples of previous 'SAFE' designs about let alone all the shared info on the internet why would you do this ? think i'm going to throw up..... right after i've said a prayer for your axle and i'm not even religious.


----------



## hoppinonu

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 8 2010, 03:17 AM~17131880
> *you Dumb mofo... the stock shock mounts are not designed to be weight bearing, there is so much information and decent examples of previous 'SAFE' designs about let alone all the shared info on the internet why would you do this ? think i'm going to throw up..... right after i've said a prayer for your axle and i'm not even religious.
> *


i got your dump mofo bitch, if u look its welded to the axle in many parts, in the back see the x shape its weled to the axle, the chain mounts are weled to the axle, its weled under the pumpkin as well the shock mounts are we i wanted to run it its strong enough for what it needs to do, and if it breaks ill fix it some other way bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Apr 9 2010, 06:58 PM~17147931
> *i got your dump mofo bitch, if u look its welded to the axle in many parts, in the back see the x shape its weled to the axle, the chain mounts are weled to the axle, its weled under the pumpkin as well the shock mounts are we i wanted to run it its strong enough for what it needs to do, and if it breaks ill fix it some other way bitch :biggrin:
> *


well said homie if it breaks we fix it so fuckem


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 27 2010, 07:38 AM~17015536
> *:wow:
> *


CAN ANYONE TOP THAT??


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH

You tell them matt your car, you do oyur car the way u want it if anyone has a problem with it they can suck ur big toe


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 Thats right.
Click to expand...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 27 2010, 06:44 PM~17018220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! dont see too many of those


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> damn that sh*t is crazy





> :wow: :biggrin: NICE!!!





> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is the sickest 3 wheel big ups goodtimers!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like i like :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 Thats right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ........... *~GT~*
Click to expand...


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 02:57 PM~17153427
> *nice! dont see too many of those
> *


daz why i keep da bitch :biggrin: since middle school


----------



## coolbeans

not the highest 3 but still my work in progress and my baby :biggrin:


----------



## breakitallrafa

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 02:37 PM~2414477
> *:0
> *


miami doin it


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 05:37 PM~2414477
> *:0
> *



this is the first 3 wheel picture and the highest...damn thats high


----------



## the natural

:wow: holy shit!


> _Originally posted by PANCAKE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948727
> *We have a winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Level33




----------



## 81cut

Cool beans were did u get ur fifth wheel? I want it


----------



## Big_Angus

My caddy with 14's and a chain bridge. 2 pumps, 6 batts


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by Big_Angus_@Apr 16 2010, 08:11 AM~17211136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My caddy with 14's and a chain bridge. 2 pumps, 6 batts
> *


damn thats sick


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Apr 16 2010, 06:10 AM~17210402
> *Cool beans were did u get ur fifth wheel? I want it
> *


 :biggrin: man long story behind that thing there bro, i have 2 older brothers and that got slowly passed down to me after like 5 years, it originally came off an 89 seville i believe, 250 bucks, but that bitch is staying right on my bumper homie :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY

heres my ride


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> My caddy with 14's and a chain bridge. 2 pumps, 6 batts
> :0


----------



## illholla

mine at the tampa show


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## team we be strokin

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 04:29 PM~17228941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!


----------



## team we be strokin

that primer'd up cutty is ugly lose that caddy spare wheel kit and clean it up ....3 ain't shit if its on some hoo ride


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17228941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 05:28 PM~17228937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I said that first picture posted was the highest 3 wheel...FUCK THAT, THIS IS THE HIGHEST THREE WHEEL!!!! Nice man!


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 17 2010, 01:20 AM~17217975
> *mine at the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love cars clean like this, this style monte is probably my favorite 2 door lowrider...real clean man....Nothing crazy, but its PERFECT!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 02:27 PM~17228930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats bad as fuck!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 16 2010, 10:20 PM~17217975
> *mine at the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!! what size cylinders?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 18 2010, 07:49 PM~17231446
> *I said that first picture posted was the highest 3 wheel...FUCK THAT, THIS IS THE HIGHEST THREE WHEEL!!!!  Nice man!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:27 PM~17228930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17228941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT! :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 12:12 PM~16688784
> *ha ha your the one that got into the hopping topic talking shit to me when your not even a hopper,then you just posted like 6 times to me in here,so looks like i'm on your mind bro,oh yeah my junk won 3 straight years in vegas and is now in cali so you aren't impressing no one. :0  :0 And thats because i'm really more about hopping then show shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the highway another 8 hour trip we ain't no trailer queens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see your trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
FUCKEN SICK HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Mar 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17012654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF :angry: :nono:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:28 PM~17228937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16693796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw it at the super show and plenty of snap shots... but post a video wit dat motha in a rollin 3-wee. Then Ill personally be impressed.


----------



## sic713

Look thru the topic...he already posted a vid


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Big_Angus_@Apr 16 2010, 09:11 AM~17211136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My caddy with 14's and a chain bridge. 2 pumps, 6 batts
> *


 man thats a tight pic! I like the ? mark sign,hahaha


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 17 2010, 01:20 AM~17217975
> *mine at the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looked badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2010, 04:40 AM~17256445
> *Saw it at the super show and plenty of snap shots... but post a video wit dat motha in a rollin 3-wee. Then Ill personally be impressed.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2010, 03:40 AM~17256445
> *Saw it at the super show and plenty of snap shots... but post a video wit dat motha in a rollin 3-wee. Then Ill personally be impressed.
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 5 2009, 01:04 PM~15880918
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 21 2010, 05:46 PM~17262356
> *
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 21 2010, 08:33 PM~17265179
> *
> *


next will have to show pics on the freeway i guess :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 02:27 PM~17228930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17262356
> *
> *


Thank you. That was indeed, sexy! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

:ugh: 



> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 21 2010, 01:53 PM~17260650
> *:uh:
> *


There, now we both look weird together


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17266237
> *:ugh:
> There, now we both look weird together
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86




----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 6 2010, 10:26 AM~17409254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that towncars badass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86

Decent three (no chains) :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 6 2010, 01:01 PM~17410512
> *that towncars badass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *










:biggrin: thanks hom1e :420: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17266006
> *next will have to show pics on the freeway i guess :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PEOPLE JUST AREN'T SATISFIED THESE DAYS UNTIL THEY SEE IT IN PERSON IM SURE IT WILL BE AT A SUPER SHOW NEAR YOU


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17266237
> *:ugh:
> There, now we both look weird together
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRAVIESO87




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 7 2010, 03:14 PM~17421693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 6 2010, 01:26 PM~17409254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOVE THE LINCOLN :worship:


----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Apr 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17230419
> *that primer'd up cutty is ugly lose that caddy spare wheel kit and clean it up ....3 ain't shit if its on some hoo ride
> *


gotta start somewhere homie, she'll be alot better once paints on, and nope, i think its sick with the 5th wheel so dont be hatin


----------



## StANdiN_ON_3'z

Myy REgAL// 3 wHEEL & dOgg LEgg


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by StANdiN_ON_3'z_@Mar 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20125523
> *Myy REgAL// 3 wHEEL & dOgg LEgg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAaaAAaMn....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by StANdiN_ON_3'z_@Mar 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20125523
> *Myy REgAL// 3 wHEEL & dOgg LEgg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 19 2011, 12:04 PM~20128914
> *WOW!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thats out in idaho.


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Mar 19 2011, 07:16 PM~20131149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Mar 19 2011, 07:16 PM~20131149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what sise cylindars are in that one
:wow:


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Mar 19 2011, 10:40 PM~20132381
> *what sise cylindars are in that one
> :wow:
> *


18s :cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## Hoppn62

i have a wish bone and a slip yoke wha else do you have to do to get 18" installed


----------



## Silentdawg

patience, devotion...and extended control arms.


----------



## timlemos

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 20 2011, 11:01 AM~20133858
> *patience, devotion...and extended control arms.
> *


Man, you got me with that little bug. I was tryin to kill it on my laptop.... lmfao


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Mar 20 2011, 06:07 PM~20133904
> *Man, you got me with that little bug. I was tryin to kill it on my laptop.... lmfao
> *


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## BLACK79REGAL

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-...9_7578351_n.jpg


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 25 2011, 01:03 AM~20175934
> *http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-...9_7578351_n.jpg
> *


lmfao i was wonderin who was gonna post one of those :biggrin:


----------



## Shorty23

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20178512
> *lmfao i was wonderin who was gonna post one of those  :biggrin:
> *


MANNNNNN YO ASS IS SILLY 4 THAT ONE!!!.... :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :fool2: :tongue:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Mar 20 2011, 09:07 AM~20133904
> *Man, you got me with that little bug. I was tryin to kill it on my laptop.... lmfao
> *



oh fuck yeah ,.,.i was like wat the fucc is that,.,.,.  

hahhaaa


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20131189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Shorty23_@Mar 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20179790
> *MANNNNNN YO ASS IS SILLY 4 THAT ONE!!!.... :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :fool2:  :tongue:
> *


hey i didnt post it shorty someone else did :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20131241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i kinda wish you were over this way tony,so i can stand mine on 3 next to yours n it would be like lookin at an updated version of yours but with a higher stance :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Mar 20 2011, 10:04 AM~20133409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :0


----------



## straight klown




----------



## Lincoln561

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 02:37 PM~2414477
> *:0
> *


GOD DAAMMMM DATZ A BIGG ASS 3WHEEL datz prob the bigges wun i ever seen :0


----------



## Detour64




----------



## Detour64




----------



## second 2none eddie




----------



## JM6386




----------



## og069

my ride










my ride










my homies ride


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by StANdiN_ON_3'z_@Mar 18 2011, 07:38 PM~20125523
> *Myy REgAL// 3 wHEEL & dOgg LEgg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size cylinders are you running?


----------



## StANdiN_ON_3'z

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 12 2011, 12:11 PM~20320148
> *what size cylinders are you running?
> *


i wAS ONLy RUNNiNg 16'z iN tHE bACk & 8'z iN tHE FRONt. *3 pUMp'z, NO CHAiN'z.*


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Apr 4 2011, 02:59 AM~20253196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like them spokes :fool2:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 15 2004, 04:37 PM~2414477
> *:0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by StANdiN_ON_3'z_@Apr 12 2011, 04:30 PM~20322477
> *i wAS ONLy RUNNiNg 16'z iN tHE bACk & 8'z iN tHE FRONt. *3 pUMp'z, NO CHAiN'z.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63

87 Regal not a high 3 wheel but a good 3 wheel :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppn62

not my highest 3 but still a cool pic


----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## lilowens83

what size cylinders u runnin


----------



## StreetFame

~SHOTTY~ said:


>



OH SHIT! ANOTHER STREETFAME HYDRAULICS BUILD!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

my 78


----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Can you still do a standing 3 wheel with 8z in the front and 12z in the back with 3 pumps?


----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## Dado

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> View attachment 345044


lovin the horns


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

miguel62 said:


> WOW!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


just wen i heard it cant b dun......wow!!! how in da hell u get it to frnt and bk 3?


----------



## down79




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## Its jsut ME

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------

